# whats your new years resolutions then??



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

Well nearly that time again...What are everyones new years resolutions mine are as follows

1,Stop worrying over the things i cant change
2,Stop picking my feet (nawty gal being diabetic and all)
3,Make more of an effort to see my freinds.

I'll of broke the top one by the 2nd of jan 

so cmon what are all yours ??


----------



## falcon123 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here goes then:-

i) Try and maintain a more level (low) HbA1c.
ii) Live within my means! My income has gone down in real terms over the last few years whilst everything else has gone up so outgoings exceed income! As Dickens said not a happy situation!
iii) Decorate the lounge and kitchen.
iv) Try and put at least one of my SORN'd classics back on the road!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 30, 2009)

My New Year's resolution is to stop making New Year's resolutions because I know perfectly well I'll never keep them.


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> My New Year's resolution is to stop making New Year's resolutions because I know perfectly well I'll never keep them.



ooooh you aint even got 1


----------



## angel30eyes (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok mine are:

1) Pass my 1st year of my degree with a good pass 
2) Lose more weight and get back to a decent size
3) Buy our dream (well any) bungalow
4) Already gave up smoking 4 yr ago, don't do choc cept a little over xmas so got to be giving up over stressing lol (plus had to put something as don't do odd numbers, and am now rambling as this is 3 lines so an odd number and can I get any more doppy lol  

xxxx


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> Ok mine are:
> 
> 1) Pass my 1st year of my degree with a good pass
> 2) Lose more weight and get back to a decent size
> ...




good luck to you on all of them angel hun xxxx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Dec 30, 2009)

To give my Diabetes back to the NHS, I've trialed it, and found that it's unsuitable for my lifestyle.............oh, and to start smoking again, not really, just a dream


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> To give my Diabetes back to the NHS, I've trialed it, and found that it's unsuitable for my lifestyle.............oh, and to start smoking again, not really, just a dream



yes I was very tempted to mention diabetes but somehow i know i cant change it so i swerved it and the choccie and the quitting of it would just be to unrealistic.


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't do them.

If it takes you all year to decide you want to stop something they next year, why are you wasting your time waiting - do it when you think about it. 

It's far more effective and you're not trying to do everything all at once.


----------



## bex123 (Dec 30, 2009)

steff09 said:


> Well nearly that time again...What are everyones new years resolutions mine are as follows
> 
> 1,Stop worrying over the things i cant change
> 2,Stop picking my feet (nawty gal being diabetic and all)
> ...



lol!! i have to say stop picking my feet is one of mine aswell ( really BAD habbit ) lol


----------



## bex123 (Dec 30, 2009)

ok mine would be.....

1) stop trying to please all of the people all of the time

2)also stop feet picking 

3)try to surround myself with the lovleyness most of the time and keep away from the negative 

4)stop over analyzing everything ( i am a serious over thinker )


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

bex123 said:


> lol!! i have to say stop picking my feet is one of mine aswell ( really BAD habbit ) lol


 

So if picking your feet is bad, where is picking your nose?


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> So if picking your feet is bad, where is picking your nose?



down in the depth of sin heheee


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

am64 said:


> down in the depth of sin heheee


 
Oooh, ok, I'm not stopping there then!


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Oooh, ok, I'm not stopping there then!



i dont do them ..causes me to fail not good for the ole depression !


----------



## HelenP (Dec 30, 2009)

Every year for about 20 years - 1) Lose weight  2) Be more patient with the kids.

FAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLL !!!!

xx


----------



## Duncan1959 (Dec 30, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> To give my Diabetes back to the NHS, I've trialed it, and found that it's unsuitable for my lifestyle.............oh, and to start smoking again, not really, just a dream



Aw! I've just stopped smoking, it's hell- the patches are useless!


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Every year for about 20 years - 1) Lose weight  2) Be more patient with the kids.
> 
> FAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLL !!!!
> 
> xx



oohh yes you remind me be more patient  with ANYONE in my case


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 30, 2009)

That sounds familiar!! 

1. Try to maintain some sort of grip on my diet & diabetes control - sustain the habit of not eating big portions whilst pregnant (lack of space in there!!)

2. Try & be a calm, patient mum (ok, not terrifically realistic with a new baby on the way, I know).

3. Be gentle on myself - ask for help when I need it. Admit when I'm struggling.

4. Win lottery.  (Well, I can dream! )

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Never really bother, but I guess I would like to try and read more (okay at least start and finish one book this year coming! - Wifey bought me a book of short stories, I'll start with that!) and improve memory


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 31, 2009)

Three or so years ago, I made one that I've stuck to really well.

Don't make any more resolutions. They suck.

So I'm doing well with that!


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 31, 2009)

My New Years resolution has been the same since about 2000, stop making promises I can't keep. The only time it gets broken is when others make promises I have no intention of keeping on my behalf


----------



## PhilT (Jan 1, 2010)

I would say:

1. Do more exercise.

2. Stop picking and pulling the hard skin at the side of my fingers as I end up getting poison fingers.


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

hope no ones broke theirs yet


----------



## HelenP (Jan 1, 2010)

steff09 said:


> hope no ones broke theirs yet



Lol, mine never officially start until the first Monday of the new year, so I've got a couple of days' grace to finish the Christmas goodies and get annoyed with the kids !! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Lol, mine never officially start until the first Monday of the new year, so I've got a couple of days' grace to finish the Christmas goodies and get annoyed with the kids !!
> 
> xx



LMAO hun id cud never commit to making be more patceint with anyone as i know it would not last the day


----------



## HelenP (Jan 1, 2010)

steff09 said:


> LMAO hun id cud never commit to making be more patceint with anyone as i know it would not last the day



To be honest, I'm not holding out much hope 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

HelenP said:


> To be honest, I'm not holding out much hope
> 
> xx



ill be optimistic and give you till Sunday


----------



## HelenP (Jan 1, 2010)

steff09 said:


> ill be optimistic and give you till Sunday



Wow, THAT long ??  

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Wow, THAT long ??
> 
> xx



ok then ill go with next 3 hours hah


----------



## HelenP (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, Steff, you could be bang on.  I'm going out Laptop shopping and taking my son, as he knows all and I know nothing.  If we get back without having any arguments it'll be a bloomin' miracle!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Well, Steff, you could be bang on.  I'm going out Laptop shopping and taking my son, as he knows all and I know nothing.  If we get back without having any arguments it'll be a bloomin' miracle!!
> 
> xx



Miracles hun they do happen,- just one point and of course i dont know how savvy your son is but make sure the laptop he gets is compatible with everything he wants to put on it. We did have Bev in the other night and she did occur issues with something diffirent but last thing you want is probs.


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 1, 2010)

lose weight
join a gym
make more of an effort to stay in contact with friends


----------



## HelenP (Jan 2, 2010)

steff09 said:


> just one point and of course i dont know how savvy your son is but make sure the laptop he gets is compatible with everything he wants to put on it. We did have Bev in the other night and she did occur issues with something diffirent but last thing you want is probs.



Thanks for that Steff - funnily enough, I was JUST on the point of buying a laptop (for me, not him, lol), had debit card at the ready, when Johnnie noticed something on the box - that it was a 64 bit, and he said that he'd heard ppl had been having problems with that, and some things not working/compatible with 64 bit, and after a lot of humming and harring cos I didn't really understand, I left it, said I'd need time to think about it.  

We've looked into it a bit more - thanks for the tip about Bev's thread;  I've read the thread and don't understand it, tbh!! - and have a LITTLE bit more knowledge now, and so going out again this afternoon for another looksee.

WHY does everything have to be so complicated, lol.   

(and btw, we didn't argue yesterday!!  Fingers crossed for today!  )

xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 2, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Thanks for that Steff - funnily enough, I was JUST on the point of buying a laptop (for me, not him, lol), had debit card at the ready, when Johnnie noticed something on the box - that it was a 64 bit, and he said that he'd heard ppl had been having problems with that, and some things not working/compatible with 64 bit, and after a lot of humming and harring cos I didn't really understand, I left it, said I'd need time to think about it.
> 
> We've looked into it a bit more - thanks for the tip about Bev's thread;  I've read the thread and don't understand it, tbh!! - and have a LITTLE bit more knowledge now, and so going out again this afternoon for another looksee.
> 
> ...



nice 1 hun money to precious to go out and buy sumit only to get home and find you have made a big mistake, best thing you can do is do abit of digging around and then go out with abit more knowledge in your belt.

hahaha good going on no arguing see miracles eh lol xx


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 2, 2010)

My resoloution is to get spliced to the other half.

If you're going to buy something like a laptop get a magazine (like Computer Shopper) and read the reviews.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 2, 2010)

Just had a thought! How about an alternative resolution, 

To discover 100 new pubs this year??

1 new one today 99 to go, it was the Queen Victoria!

Hmm probably not a resolution, but a darn good idea


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Just had a thought! How about an alternative resolution,
> 
> To discover 100 new pubs this year??
> 
> ...



what in your own local area????


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> what in your own local area????



Might have to venture out of the locality to get the 100 done, but yes we walked to the Queen Vic this afternoon  I wonder how many family murders have happened in this one!


----------



## am64 (Jan 2, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> Might have to venture out of the locality to get the 100 done, but yes we walked to the Queen Vic this afternoon  I wonder how many family murders have happened in this one!



heheee try cran...leeeeee


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

I always make the same 2 as I never stick to them either.  1) Lose weight and 2) Get fit.  And I always promise myself that this year WILL BE the one to do it in.  And I still never do.  However, this year I am going to 1) Get fit and 2) Lose weight.....  Honestly.  No I mean it, I really am.


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Corrine said:


> I always make the same 2 as I never stick to them either.  1) Lose weight and 2) Get fit.  And I always promise myself that this year WILL BE the one to do it in.  And I still never do.  However, this year I am going to 1) Get fit and 2) Lose weight.....  Honestly.  No I mean it, I really am.



you me together with most of the rest of forum...but at least this year i know i will get support from here good luck corrine


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> you me together with most of the rest of forum...but at least this year i know i will get support from here good luck corrine



You too!  Maybe we could start a lose weight and get fit thread lol.


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Corrine said:


> You too!  Maybe we could start a lose weight and get fit thread lol.



virtual gym!!! did you see the item on bbc news re army keep kit pod cast??? problem is i dont have a i-pod ummmmm


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

No, I didn't see it...virtual gym sounds cool though as I hate the real thing!


----------



## katie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooh good thread 

Hmm My resolutions are (not that ive really thought about this till now):

1. Go to Australia
2. Work harder to get the best control possible.
3. Lose a bit of weight (urgh, please!)
4. Drink less? Yeah, probably should


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2010)

This year I am going to run 1,000 miles and cycle 1,000 kilometres on my exercise bike (I fall off real bikes).


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

katie said:


> Ooh good thread
> 
> Hmm My resolutions are (not that ive really thought about this till now):
> 
> ...



Yeah I should maybe follow your lead Katie with number 4!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

I should make mine drink more haha


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> I should make mine drink more haha



not after your NYE


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> not after your NYE



LOL your right id never cope


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> LOL your right id never cope



build it up slowly...remember this is for life...


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> build it up slowly...remember this is for life...



pmsl drink aint for me i have to find another bad habit.. ah yes i know i already have one , sex in a field lol


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> pmsl drink aint for me i have to find another bad habit.. ah yes i know i already have one , sex in a field lol



Not in this weather I hope.....


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

Corrine said:


> Not in this weather I hope.....



no the cold does no good for his ego on certain parts of him.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 4, 2010)

once again these threads are going off subject and blue Good work girls! 
surely some bad habits are good??


----------



## Corrine (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> no the cold does no good for his ego on certain parts of him.



That's so funny.......maybe I should try it.


----------



## karinagal (Jan 4, 2010)

brightontez said:


> My resoloution is to get spliced to the other half.



Aw shucks! Have you popped the question/set a date?


----------

